# Hormone therapy-not BCPs



## Michelle G (May 18, 2001)

Please, Help!My IBS started not long after my daughter was born in April 99. I had a UTI that took a couple of rounds of anti-biotics and have had lower right quadrant pain ever since. I have a history of endometriosis, so the GYN placed me on BCPs that July and I had to stop breastfeeding. (A lap earlier this year showed no recurrence, however.) By July 2000, my IBS-D was in full-scale assault mode, and someone said to stop the BCPs - I did and the IBS improved somewhat for awhile, but I didn't get another period for the next 10 months. They found out my prolactin level was elevated out the roof. (This is the hormone that allows you to make breast milk - I could still express some even now if I wanted to.) My endocrinologist, gynecologist, and gastroenterologist all swear this has nothing to do with my IBS symptoms. The endocrinologist wants me to go on Parlodel which she says is guaranteed to give me GI problems. (Just what we all want to hear!) However, the prolactin levels have been gradually reducing, and I started having some irregular periods back a few months ago ranging from 31 - 45 days apart. (I was always extremely regular before.)According to the endo, the only profit to taking this med is it will restore my fertility. (I've had 2 MRIs to rule out a pituitary tumor.) Since I'm not interested in getting pregnant in the next few months, I told her I'd just wait and see if they regulate themselves on their own; however, part of me wonders if this is will help improve the IBS in the long run. I do seem to suffer more right before the periods, and I also have problems at the time of ovulation (I have been using the home tests for detection to see if there was a correlation).Any thoughts would be most appreciated!Michelle


----------



## CaseyL (Jul 23, 2001)

Hi Michelle - I'm sorry I don't have any answers for you. I have lots of pain at ovulation and for 5 -10 days before my period too. I'm not sure if it is hormone-aggravated IBS or endometriosis. I had an ultrasound a few weeks ago which showed a mass on my ovary which could be endo or possibly hemorrhage into a cyst. I will have another US in a couple of weeks and if it doesn't go away I will have a lap. to see if it is endo or other. I am also trying to get pregnant and will be seeing a reproductive endocrinologist next week. I never heard that about Parlodel, but I'm glad you told me. I will stay away from that if I can - I hope I can avoid any fertility drugs because I am afraid to take anything that might aggravate IBS. I actually felt better (pain-wise) when I was on the pill, but of course I can't take them now because I want to get pregnant. Good luck.Casey


----------



## Michelle G (May 18, 2001)

Thanks for the reply CaseyL. Good luck TTC! Bumping for Kmottus - she knows everything.







Michelle


----------

